# Google- Levaquin Side Effects &quot;Ridiculous&quot; - Lawyers and Settlements



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Levaquin Side Effects "Ridiculous"Lawyers and SettlementsI've had considerable gastric trouble and *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and all that sort of thing. It drove me up a tree. The doctors kept saying I had *IBS* and I thought, 'How did I go all these years without it and suddenly I turn around and now I *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

